# Photography Gloves for cold weather



## Dylan777 (Nov 23, 2013)

I plan to take the kids to mountain this year to play with snow. Any decent gloves that you recommend? thin&warm or fingerless&warm gloves?

I saw this thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12988.0

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## Eldar (Nov 23, 2013)

It´s rather strange that no company seem to produce good gloves for photography. But living in Norway it is hard to manage without. Since I also fly fish in cold weather, I often use these from Simms:

http://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/socks-gloves/windstopper-foldover-mitt.html

They are not extremely warm, but quite functional. There are also hunting gloves available, where you can get your index finger free. You still have your thumb inside the glove though, but I find that to be less of a problem. If you want more isolation, you can add thin woolen or silk gloves as a first layer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 23, 2013)

I find that thin neoprene gloves work well to keep my hands warm, and they are waterproof. They are used by Kayakers, but are good for photography too. My fingers do not have much feeling, and when cold, none at all and I drop things. The neoprene grips well unlike slippery leather gloves. No good for driving though.

I believe it was the ones below, I don't have time to check my old Amazon orders

http://www.amazon.com/Glacier-Glove-Premium-Waterproof-Medium/dp/B0029YI6QU/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1385226165&sr=8-17&keywords=neoprene+gloves


----------



## nonac (Nov 23, 2013)

Head to the Sporting Goods dept or store and look at gloves made for winter fishing or bow hunting. The fingerless wool gloves in the picture are for fly fishing and work when it is not real cold. The other are mittens that have a top that folds back to expose your fingers while still slightly protecting them in a velvet like material. These are good for really cold weather and they also have a pocket on the back of the hand part of the mitten to put one of those air activated heat packets in. Very good for putting on your cold cheeks every now and then. The mittens are made for bowhunting.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 23, 2013)

Lowepro has (had?) gloves.
Three sizes, and they have this plastic dots like kiddies antislippery- socks on them.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a pair of fairly thin all-weather gloves from REI that are touchscreen-compatible, so I can use my iPhone. They're thin enough that I can control the camera with them on. I also have a pair fleece gloves that are fingertip-less with the fold-over mitten cover. I wear those over the thinner ones, and I can have just thumb and index finger of my right hand out of the mitten cover, and still have a layer over them. The combo keeps my hands warm through a few hours of below-freezing temps when shooting eagles and other winter birds.


----------

